# Fire HD & Audible UK



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well. Colour me confused. I cannot for the life of me work out how to get my Audible books onto my Fire.

In the UK you can't link your Audible and Amazon accounts but I don't think that makes any difference. On my other devices - both Apple and Android - I just downloaded the app and that was it.

But on my Fire when I search the Amazon app store, Audible isn't listed. I got the app from Amazon on my android phone. All the other Amazon apps I'd bought on my phone were in the cloud on my Fire in the Apps section, but not Audible.

So I tried getting it from Googleplay. It won't let me download it to my Fire.

I got my Audible books on my other Kindles by downloading via USB using the Audible download manager so I'll probably try that - but where would I access the downloaded books on my Fire?  

Am I being utterly dense or are any other Brits having the same problem?


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you have the new Fire HD? If you do, you don't need the app. Your books will be under the audiobooks tab. 
I don't live in the UK but my Audible books are there.

Gayle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Audible App came preinstalled on the old Fire....

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Gayle said:


> Do you have the new Fire HD? If you do, you don't need the app. Your books will be under the audiobooks tab.
> I don't live in the UK but my Audible books are there.
> 
> Gayle


I do have the new Fire HD but there is no 'audiobooks' tab - you only get that in the US because your Audible and Amazon accounts are linked.

I'll probably have to speak to Kindle CS when I can find the time.

(On a completely separate note, why doesn't the keyboard on the Fire automatically change to uppercase after you type in a full stop (period) like every other virtual keyboard I've ever used does?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I do have the new Fire HD but there is no 'audiobooks' tab - you only get that in the US because your Audible and Amazon accounts are linked.
> 
> I'll probably have to speak to Kindle CS when I can find the time.
> 
> (On a completely separate note, why doesn't the keyboard on the Fire automatically change to uppercase after you type in a full stop (period) like every other virtual keyboard I've ever used does?


I think you can change that: More/Language&Keyboard/Keyboard Tap the settings icon at the right of 'amazon keyboard' -- looks like sideways sliders. With the US keyboard, at least, you can toggle auto-capitalization on or off.

Incidentally, the very fact that it's set up this way makes me optimistic that, at some point, alternate keyboards may be authorized. Or it might just be because it's amazon standard.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you can change that: More/Language&Keyboard/Keyboard Tap the settings icon at the right of 'amazon keyboard' -- looks like sideways sliders. With the US keyboard, at least, you can toggle auto-capitalization on or off.
> 
> Incidentally, the very fact that it's set up this way makes me optimistic that, at some point, alternate keyboards may be authorized. Or it might just be because it's amazon standard.


I don't appear to have a settings icon .... 

On the Audible question, Amazon have responded to my email:-



> Hello Linda,
> 
> Unfortunately, both Kindle Fire and Kindle Fire HD devices do not natively support Audible audiobooks.
> 
> ...


_What!?!?_

Seriously? Audible is an Amazon company but while you can play Audible books on your iPad, iPod and iPhone, you can't on the Fire?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Correction. 

Ann, I can change the settings for my keyboard - but it says the auto-capitalisation is already on ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Correction.
> 
> Ann, I can change the settings for my keyboard - but it says the auto-capitalisation is already on ....


The way it works on mine is that it capitalizes after the period (full stop) and a space. Yes...just did it ... a single period followed by a space and the next letter goes cap.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Reading some of the reviews for the Fire HD on Amazon UK, I can see I'm not the only one to be astonished that you can't get Audible on it. But everyone seems to be getting a different message from Kindle CS about it. One person was told 'not yet' and another that the wait for it would be 'at least a month'.

Obviously this has been rushed out before it was ready, something that seems to be happening a lot just lately, but at least they're apparently trying to sort out the problems, so *fingers crossed*.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

I live in France and I have the same problem. In fact, when I sent an email to Amazon France, they replied the same day: the Audible app isn't available for the Kindle Fire HD! At the same time, I had an email from Audible USA telling me that, as I had just bought an audiobook for which I had the Kindle version, I could listen to the audiobook while reading the ebook. There were screenshots and all the explanation I needed to do it... apart from the fact that Audible is NOT available for the Fire in France!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I decided to try to try sideloading the app onto my Fire, despite the fact they said it wasn't supported in the UK. I found the audible.apk file online and downloaded it direct to my Fire and then used the Easy Install app (free from the Amazon store) to install it.

All I had to do when first logging in was tell it I wanted to connect to audible.co.uk and not .com and that was it - I now have Audible on my Fire and it works just fine.  

I'm presuming that the new whispersync facility that allows you to sync your Kindle and Audible books won't work, since none of the Audible UK books are marked as whispersync ready - but I haven't actually tried it, so I don't know for sure, but I can live with that. 

Not having Audible was one of the biggest disappointments I had about the Fire so now that's sorted, I'm much happier. Why Amazon haven't put it on the Fire here, or made it available from their app store is a mystery, especially when you consider that you can get your Audible books on other Kindles.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm so glad you figured it out.  I love audiobooks and not to have it would be very disappointing.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

I was a bit reluctant to install an app without using the Amazon installer but today I discovered that Audible IS pre-installed on my French Kindle Fire HD!
I've got two Audible accounts, one in France and one (the most imortant one) in the U.S.
Today, I was exploring my Fire HD when I discovered a sub-menu "App currently in use" or something like that. And among them was... Audible! I couldn't believe my eyes but when I clicked on it, I was given a choice of four books to download; books I knew I had on my US account.
I clicked on the first title, the audiobook was downloaded and I could listen to it. It appeared on a "Livres audio" (audiobooks) menu I didn't see before. What's more, this menu disappeared when I left the page.
Now, when I want to listen to one of my Audible audiobooks, I have to find it on the carrousel, click on it and voila! If I want to download one of my audiobooks, I have to click on a previously downloaded audiobook, then click on the menu "Livres audio", click on "Cloud" and explore my library. I can even explore the store.
Sounds a bit complicated? YES! But it works!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cdyard--

Do you not have an "Audiobooks" tab across the top of the Carousel?  If you have "tabs" that say Shop Games Apps Books Music Videos Newstand, etc, use your finger to move that right to left.  "Audiobooks" should be after Newstand, I think.  (I think the FIre HD and the Fire HD8.9 are the same this way.) 

If you see Audiobooks, tap on that and you should be able to see your Cloud and the Device.

Betsy


----------

